# End of Tenancy in Ontario



## mrcheap (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all,

When tenants provide "Notice to Terminate the Tenancy" (say with an N9), I understand that the date they leave must be the last day of the rental period (so the last day of the month for a month-to-month lease). 

What time of day does it end? I'm CONVINCED I read somewhere that it ends at noon, but I haven't been able to find a reference for this. Can anyone point me towards something definitive?

Thanks!


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't find a reference to a time neither; but, I have always assumed midnight of the last day. That seems to be when the day ends and the next day begins for other contracts.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't read 12 am as in the next day? I've never heard of a reference of noon as the end of the day for anything landlord/tenant-related.


----------



## mrcheap (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm, I'd imagine someone would have responded (or I would have found something) if it was noon, so I imagine you guys are right that it's midnight (end-of-day). No idea how I got noon in my head (as you say, maybe it was 12 am).

Thanks!


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe it was the sheriff's notice? But that isn't served until after a hearing finds in favour of the landlord to evict a tenant, and the tenant does not vacate by the date in the ruling.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha! There really is no time set... and in cases where the tenant chooses not to leave when they say they will you can look forward to waiting several months to get an order kicking the tenants out. 

In buildings when at this time of year you can have 20-30 move ins and outs, the first is hectic as heck with everyone dying to be elsewhere by 9:30 am. No matter how well planned and booked, movers don't show up and people are left stranded with their stuff, elevators break and it's basically a chaotic free for all until it's over. All these frustrated people feel very strongly that it's the building staff's fault that the elevator broke or that the people moving in before them took too much time, or the loading dock is too small.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

What happens to the new tenants then? Go to a hotel i guess. The LL might be in legal troubles too if they sign the a lease.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Chaudi: I believe the landlord could then go after the original tenant for additional costs due to not moving out on time, but usually isn't worth it, especially in Ontario with the ridiculous legislation in place.

Though generally a landlord will need a few days to touch up an apartment, add fresh paint, et cetera.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Every large landlord has a clause in their lease that if the place you saw is unavailable they can give you another suite or not give you a suite at all if the one you were going to take is unavailable due to circumstances beyond your control. 

Generally in larger buildings, there is almost always a suite that pops up. We end up with suites left over, and the people who midnight move almost every single month. Problem is that suite may not be prepared but the same lease gives us 7 days to complete work in the suite. 

Usually despite the chaos it all ends up working out. People move out a few days early or people move in a few days late, most landlords with a vacant suite allow moving in the weekend before at no charge. It's really to make life and moving easier less stressful for everyone.


----------

